# 1970's Watch Gallery



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I am a big lover of 1970's watches & I know there alot of us who appreciate them, the cool designs of a supersonic decade

I thought it would be a great idea to start this thread & see whats out there, so please join in,

I will kick off with a couple .......

An oval cased Sicura with cool dial 










A Tissot Electronic Seastar PR 516 GL


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

70s coolness Omega Dynamic


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

'72 Dynamic










Tissot Seastars, 1974 and 1970










'77 Constellation


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is 1970s Oriosa.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

This one should run and run! Here's a couple, though I only have the TV dial constellation now.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Just had to post this elsewhere so thought I'd add it to the gallery.

1971, 17 jewel Swiss made Trafalgar alarm model;


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Bring back the 70s.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

'71 Omega Dynamic and '73 Constellation


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Excellent watches guys :yahoo:

A couple more:

A black dialed Seiko 6138-3003 from 1977










A champagne dialed Lanco Automatic


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

must be 70s with transistors and all


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

1973 Sicura 'Instalite'


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is 1970 marked N0 date code for that year.


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Love stuff from the 1970's. Just think, a few years ago people squirmed when you mentioned the 1970's, now its all cool again. Orange mushroom lamps, orange coloured cars, lime green sofa's...lol.

I have a lot of retro 70's stuff, including one of those big sunburst clocks, so kitsch.

Here is my favourite 70's watch....


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

Littlewoods catalogue 1977


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd like to play....My 1975 Seiko Pepsi/Pogue ( Oh no!..........not again! I hear you all cry! :lol: )










...and my dear departed friend's one from the same era (Woody also has one of these)


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Well, that seems to put my Electrowa Jump Hour into the 70's


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi well i am into 70s watches so i have a few .so here we go i will put some of them on.all the besy woody77.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

1975 Bulova Accuquartz;


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

This is 70s!










and this....










and this










I have some 60s too...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi and a few more.all the best woody77.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Some nice examples there Woody


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

And another from me, Excalabur electronic;


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's my Sicura:



Sicura01small by wotsch, on Flickr

Certina DS-2:



CertinaDS2_02small by wotsch, on Flickr

and an East German Ruhla, which I think is from the 70s but I'm not sure:



Ruhla01small by wotsch, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Also, here's a Certina Certronic tuning fork watch:



Certina01small by wotsch, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Pretty sure that the Memostar Alarm is from the 70's as well, so heres a picture of mine;


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

wotsch said:


> Also, here's a Certina Certronic tuning fork watch:
> 
> 
> 
> -wotsch


I actually prefer that to my own Certina;


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A couple of USSR's

1st a Raketa, so 70's 










A Vostok


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

70s Timex auto day date.










Not sure about the date of this Seiko 5.


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

feenix said:


> And another from me, Excalabur electronic;


hi you some there that i have not seen very nice two .all the best woody77.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Another one of my favourites 70s Gloriosa,


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Also this Spaceman audacieuse.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm surprised this hasn't shown up yet, surely the ultimate 70's cool. My sisters boyfriend of the time (75/76ish) won the Pools and despite my protestations and trying to get him to buy a Rolex bought one of these.

If it was good enough for Kojak


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

A trio of pilot line's


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Few more

Seiko 5 sports










Swissina alarm










Sicura Jump hour.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Geneve 1022 calibre auto:



















Seamaster 565 calibre 24 jewel auto:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I am very impressed guys by the quality & variety awesome 

here is a couple more:

A Roamer Rockshell MkV










A TV Dial Darwil Admiral 73


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is a very clean Timex recently discovered, which may appear on the sales forum soon


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A Couple of Jump hours 

A Helson










A Sperjna that has been round the block  but I love it


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

My only 70's watch - I don't wear it much but I do really like it.

I've got a new (not as nice) crystal waiting to be fitted (current is cracked at the edges) but I somehow can't bring myself to change this one... :wallbash:


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

A mid-70s Omega cosmic.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

My '75 Cheers


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Paul H. said:


> My '75 Cheers


I like that. Mine is from 1980 according to the guarantee so I'm glad to see yours


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Many lovely watches here, but there doesn't seent to be much in the way of LEDs, which is what I remember most about 70s watches, so.....

*Timex LED from 1979*










*A Commodore CBM LED from about 1976, along with a contemporary calculator stablemate:*










*And finally, a Hughes LED Calculator watch from about 1977:*










Still chasing a decent Pulsar or the HP calculator watch......


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I really like the LEDs. Nice collection you have there.


----------



## stdenev (Feb 8, 2012)

itsguy said:


> A mid-70s Omega cosmic.


 :notworthy: BEAUTIFULL!!!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

feenix said:


> I really like the LEDs. Nice collection you have there.


+1 to that.

Cracking stuff! :victory:


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I bought this one new in 1973










& bought this one last year, built by a local watchmaker using 1970s NOS parts.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A 1971 Tissot Seastar Chrono


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A Mortima 21 Jewel 'SuperDatomatic'


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Raketa TV Dial, & the bracelet clasp coat of arms for Leningrad, cool or what!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

spaceslug said:


> Many lovely watches here, but there doesn't seent to be much in the way of LEDs, which is what I remember most about 70s watches, so.....
> 
> *And finally, a Hughes LED Calculator watch from about 1977:*
> 
> ...


I thought I would chime in...:





































I couldn't push the buttons on all of them at once. Had to have the HP-01 in Gold and SS. Nice Hughes... Punch cards too!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A Sekonda 29 Jewel Automatic


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A 1977 Citizen Quartz Crysron 600m diver


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Certina DS2 

If you are not familar with this classic, check out the link

http://vintagecertin...en/ds-2eng.html


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I thought I would chime in...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection - love the HP-01, that's definitely on my list! I'd happily settle for either!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

A couple more 70s form me, or at least I think they are 70s.

Citizen bullhead with aftermarket dial. This one is in dire need of a service










Arly


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It interesting to see that some shown here look just fine even today and yet others looked very dated. At the risk of offending Omega owners they seem to be the ones looks wise that haven't aged all that well.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> It interesting to see that some shown here look just fine even today and yet others looked very dated. At the risk of offending Omega owners they seem to be the ones looks wise that haven't aged all that well.


Gimme a lovely vintage Omega over one of those generic Rolex things any day of the week.... :tongue2:


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> Gimme a lovely vintage Omega over one of those generic Rolex things any day of the week.... :tongue2:


Seconded. :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Enicar Automatic 24 Jewel Automatic 1147B calber*


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Dont forget the LCD's. Back then, I had an unbranded look alike of this example that I picked up recently.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

kevkojak said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > It interesting to see that some shown here look just fine even today and yet others looked very dated. At the risk of offending Omega owners they seem to be the ones looks wise that haven't aged all that well.
> ...





spaceslug said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Gimme a lovely vintage Omega over one of those generic Rolex things any day of the week.... :tongue2:
> ...


I'm not thinking about vintage as in some of the ones you have up now and then, think more the tv dial, odd shaped dynamics and constellations, led digitals ??

Style over fashion/trendiness of the day anytime. Think along the lines of 911's, Levi 501's and the like even old still looks right today and the latest generation of the Brands follow the original concept and look and of course Rolex Subs in their various incarnations that have also stood the test of time well. :grin: :grin:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi sekonnda 18 jewels alarm made in ussr i think it 1970. all the best woody77.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


'Now and then' is generous Bond, I am the flipping king! :yes: 

Anyway, I knew what you were getting at, I just like having a dig at your Rolex watches from time to time. :lol:

LED Digitals are on the way back anyway, has no-one told you? Omega Z-33. That is all. :tongue2:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one now memostar alarm from 70s





















and how well made it is two imho. all the best woody77.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

A lovely Luch 23 Jewel 2209 caliber 'SuperSlim;


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kienzle Aristokrat 25 Jewel Auto ETA 2788 caliber, what a cracking name .....lol :lol:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

1971 Transocean Cal 7740.










Apologies for the awful photo


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That is lovely Dave 

A Longines automatic with an in-house 25 Jewel Caliber


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Adding to this thread while I have the photo in my clipboard. A brother of the watch that started the thread.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Robin S said:


> Adding to this thread while I have the photo in my clipboard. A brother of the watch that started the thread.


That is really great 

here is another pic for a comparison


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Another Raketa, but a different dial colour


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

itsguy said:


> A mid-70s Omega cosmic.


Seriously lovely!!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Come on guys get the 1970's watch pics posted 

Here is a lovely Lanco diver, that needs a new crystal










Here is one that I flipped, I do not now why :bag: , a lovely Orient Star World Time


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

martinzx said:


> Come on guys get the 1970's watch pics posted
> 
> Here is a lovely Lanco diver, that needs a new crystal
> 
> ...


 hi love the lanco i have one but not as nice as your diver.all the best woody77.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

woody77 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Come on guys get the 1970's watch pics posted
> ...


Thanks Woody, I do agree it is a handsome watch 

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Roamer Searock


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's a GDR GlashÃ¼tte from 1979 (more here: click).



GUB_11-25_08small by wotsch, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

wotsch said:


> Here's a GDR GlashÃ¼tte from 1979 (more here: click).
> 
> 
> __
> ...




__
https://flic.kr/p/5476901067


That is quite an impressive watch & a great quality company, & I must say I love the  Certina Certronic, you posted on page 2 


__
https://flic.kr/p/5476901067


__
https://flic.kr/p/5476901067
Cheers Martin


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

martinzx said:


> Another Raketa, but a different dial colour


Here's my one with the same dial, but different bezel and PVD case. I like the bracelet on yours. Looks of the period.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thinking about UFOs, I've been wearing this so far this week and quite a bit last week.










Hardly ever worn this one since I bought it a couple of years ago, but I have changed the strap now to a plain, less shiny brown one and it's finding its way into regular rotation.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

martinzx said:


> That is quite an impressive watch & a great quality company, & I must say I love the Certina Certronic, you posted on page 2


Thanks for the thumbs-up. Both the GlashÃ¼tte and the Certronic only get worn on special occasions to keep them in the great condition I found them in.

Your Roamer in post #43 is one of my favourites.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

wotsch said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > That is quite an impressive watch & a great quality company, & I must say I love the Certina Certronic, you posted on page 2
> ...


Are you guys about through...??










Getta room...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> wotsch said:
> 
> 
> > martinzx said:
> ...


Only a 'Spam' could make such an association....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > wotsch said:
> ...


C'mon... you gotta admit... that's funny.

What I was originally going to say, I probably would have been banned for - but here's a rough idea...

Are you guys about through...?? Because...










A "Spam"... ???

I'll get on with it... sorry to ruin a good thread.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I'll get on with it... sorry to ruin a good thread.


Made me chuckle. Thanks for lightening up my evening.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Stay on topic now, .................

I am sure someone will make a positive comment on your watches some day.... :lol: :lol:

Here we go another couple more a 1977 Seiko 6139 awaiting a new crystal










A Bellmatic from 1972


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi one more for you 1976 .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

martinzx said:


> Stay on topic now, .................
> 
> I am sure someone will make a positive comment on your watches some day.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 hi well i like them both i have bellmatic & a few 6139.all the best woody77.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

My 'chocolate' Bellmatic...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice 6139 Woody love them blue dials,

first time I have seen that colour combo Robin 

Here is a 1978 Seiko A127 LCD Chrono, crystal have a few scratches otherwise pretty good considering how old it is 

Looking at that macro pic, I think I need to put that bracelet in the ultrasonic :bag:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


> hi one more for you 1976 .all the best woody77.


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

1977 Seiko 4826 solar quartz (in rather better condition than mine).


----------



## ADY (Dec 15, 2011)

My LANCO 25-Jewels Incabloc Auto from somewhere deep in the 70's... :afro:


----------

